# Leptospirosis bacteria



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

hwell: 

I was talking with an old friend who has Aussies, she also walks them in a wooded area where she lives which is Charlotte County. Her Aussie died within two days of heart failure, they did a screen on her fluffkid and found LEPTOSPIROSIS BACTERIA cause of death.

Has anyone ever heard of this, I read that it is part of the shots your dog get with parvo? I wonder how long the dogs immunity lasts?

Worries me a bit, I do the same thing in my area.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

It is my understanding that leptospirosis kills the kidneys. It is found in wild animal feces and standing water. I lost a 4 year old dog to acute kidney failure last year and leptospirosis was one of the possible causes. There is a vaccination for it.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

The vets around here don't often give lepto vaccs. because of the possible side effects of the vaccine or something. I know of one who will only give it if you are going somewhere out of the area where your dog may be more at risk. I know I have never given it.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh no, Charlotte County? Thats where I am. Do you know where abouts they were? I like taking Mol to a lot of parks around here.
I can't help with anything at all about Lepto, but I'm taking Mol in for her yearly checkup this week, so I'll ask the vet what his thoughts are about it.
I'm really sorry to hear about your friends Aussie, that's just awful.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I fostered a Japanese Chin that gave birth at my house nearly 2 yrs ago. Two of her puppies were adopted by the same family. I got a call from them last month telling me that Sawyer, the little male, died after getting his vaccines. She (the owner) was so devastated that I didn't ask for lots of details at the time but just tried to be consoling. I've since talked to them and the puppy did receive a vaccine with lepto in it. He was only 18 months old. I have heard a lot of bad things about the vaccine so would not give it to any of my guys.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The "vaccine" for Lepto is controversial at best. Its not a true vaccine since lepto is not a virus. Its called a "bacterin" and typically the immunity with these "preventatives" is not 100% anyways. Most of the time the "vaccine" just lessens the severity of the disease, but not preventing it. And since the immunity with these things aren't as good...they're of course "required" annually. 

I've seen several dogs get lepto over the course of 4.5 years and one of those dogs died. Usually if you get your dog in IMMEDIATELY for IV fluids and hospitalization their prognosis is good. But if you wait even 24 hours...then the prognosis is far more guarded. 



> Symptoms of disease. During the first 4-12 days following infection with Leptospira, the dog may experience sudden symptoms of fever (103-105oF), depression, vomiting, loss of appetite, conjunctivitis, and generalized pain. Within 2 days of the onset of these primary symptoms, body temperature may drop suddenly and there may be a noticeable increase in thirst. A definite change in the color of the dog's urine and/or jaundice (icterus) is often noticed and may be the only indication of disease. Color intensity of the urine may vary from lemon to deep orange. Additionally, frequent urination and subsequent dehydration (uremia) are consistent with invasion of the kidney tubule cells by the Leptospira organism and usually present within a few days of the primary symptoms. In advanced cases of infection, profound depression, difficulty breathing, muscular tremors, bloody vomitus and feces are often observed as the infection progresses to include the liver, gastrointestinal system and other organs. Course and severity of the disease is often dependent upon the serovar responsible for the infection. Serovars associated with liver infection and symptoms of urine discoloration and/or jaundice (icterus), elevation of liver enzymes, and gastrointestinal symptoms include L. icterohaemorrhagiae and grippotyphosa. The serovar grippotyphosa is also associated with symptoms of renal failure as is the serovar pomona.


Canine Leptospirosis

I've personally stopped giving lepto to my dogs, we do not live in an affected area. I don't know if I would if we lived in an affected area.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well I didn't think I live in an affected area but maybe its because we have a lot of sitting water? My friend told me that she vaccinated my labs against this because I do hunt test in cow fields and there watering holes. She did say that it would have to be given annually and there was no guarantees. But I haven't vaccinated them in a bit so I think I will do all of my furkids this.

I don't know where in Charlotte County she was walking them, but she likes to walk them in the woods like I do, and Charlotte does have a lot of cows, pigs, ect. I watch my furkids very close so hopefully I would notice this.

The area I train in is a cow pasture and when cows die they just let them go back to nature. When I was young they always burned the animal just in case of disease.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok, all of my fluff kids are not current, last one was 2010? I wonder if this is another one of those vaccines that I don't need? Don't know what to do.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, I personally don't think its necessary since its not a guarantee for immunity. I would read up more about the disease, the "vaccine", etc to form your own opinion on it.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

I understand it to be an annual vac. I got it once thinking we were going to go hiking/camping more and be around more wild animal poop (and pee?) but alas we haven't been able to do that kind of stuff in awhile so I haven't gotten it again. In fact, I recently took Ruby in for her bortadella and the vet staff was automatically going to give her that AND LEPTO and I only caught it when the tech said 'we'll give her her vacS and bring her right out...' They didn't ask about it first and I shut it down at that point because we don't go places where she'd be exposed.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well my dogs are always out in cow pastures, so I don't know what I should do I'm still thinking about it. But I have to say, they love bobcat poop it drives me crazy I think they also eat coyote poop too. I'm guessing that has lots of bacteria in it,,, gross I try to stop them but they gobble it up before I get there. They are all still alive, I think they eat wild rabbit poo to. Its just so gross....And they lick me lol


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

my vet refuses to give it to a small dog. And she told me that even though the clinic she works for recommends it once a year for large dogs, she personally does not. 

Everyone has to make their own decisions on risk vs. reward, I guess.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

The problem with the lepto vaccine is it only covers 2 strains of lepto, when there are like 8 different ones, or something like that. I got it for Ruby last year and she had an insane allergic reaction to it, so I never got the booster. I dont know what kind of dog you have, but a lot of people dont suggest getting lepto for small breed dogs, it is safer for medium to large breeds.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm not going to give the vaccination, but I will keep a keen lookout for any symptoms that occur, and get Mol to the vet pronto if I suspect anything is wrong.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Considering I have 2 labs-I vaccinate yearly for Lepto. 
We do have Lepto in our area...and if there is water around, my girls are in it.
Neither girl has ever had any kind of negative reaction to the vaccine.
I will never not vaccinate against Lepto.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well I decided not to vaccinate since my two chocolates are sensitive, there immune system over reacts, well one of them does, so I think I'll watch them. No keeping them out of the water either..


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

That's what I'm doing. I printed out the symptoms and if Mol ever gets sick and displays some of the symptoms, we'll be off to the vet pronto!


----------

